# watercolor pencil WIP



## PencilMeIn

Okay, this is my first time using watercolor pencils (or even colored pencils for that matter) and I have no idea what I'm doing so I'll take any advice I can get. 

Here's my plan. I started out graphing my ref. photo and paper (Canson watercolor paper) and just outlined the cub very lightly with an h2 pencil. I did more detail with this pencil than I normally do because I wanted the gray of the pencil to show through...I think. Like I said, I've never done this before, lol! Then, I'm going to layer the colors from lightest to darkest. Now, supposedly you just go over areas with a wet brush and voila, it's becomes a painting. Well, I'm thinking of using a slightly damp q-tip because I don't want to lose many fur lines.

Anyway, here's the reference photo:








The next three are just drawing the base. It's pretty light, hope you can see it. 
























Here I've started the color. I think I'm going to color the whole cub before adding any water, though. If anyone has any other ideas as to where I should go from here feel free to jump in.


----------



## artist4life

i love useing water color pencils they are my favorite


----------



## PencilMeIn

Really? Then you should post some that you've done. Maybe I'll learn something.


----------



## PencilMeIn

Here is a little more.


----------



## PencilMeIn

Here it is all filled in with color:








And here I've started adding water. You can tell where I've done it, left side of face including ear and eye and the forehead. My idea of using a q-tip didn't work. I tried it out on a practice sheet and it turned the pencil marks to mud. So I found an old, slightly stiff paintbrush and that worked well.


----------



## PencilMeIn

Finished! Once I had him done I thought a blurred background would look nice, but now I'm wishing I left it alone. Oh well, it'll still go in the fair.


----------



## TLA

I think that it turned out really nice! I like it. Definitely better then I could have done.


----------



## PencilMeIn

....Thanks!


----------



## Brandi

I saw this piece on horse forum (hey 3neighs ) It's awesome! I said in another thread that I'm not much of a painter so I respect those that are. I did a couple watercolors my last year in high school and haven't messed with it since.


----------



## PencilMeIn

Thanks midwestgirl89!  Well, I'm not into the traditional watercolor paints either, but these pencils were really fun to work with because essentially, I was still drawing.


----------



## Brandi

I may have to get a set and give them a try. I'm at a spot right now where I'd like to get into various mediums for my artwork. My latest idea is to continue painting saw blades, but the round ones instead of the really long ones. A friend of mine sharpens saw blades for a living and he has a neverending supply of the round ones just laying around that won't ever be used. So we'll see!


----------



## PencilMeIn

That would be a great venture to try! Years ago I stumbled upon a book by Lin Wellford, _The Art of Painting Animals on Rocks_, and gave it a go. I was actually pretty successful, but got tired of looking for rocks all the time. :lol: Plus, I just got bored with painting and went back to drawing.

Well, make sure you post your saw blades on here for us to see.


----------



## DLeeG

I have done works with color pencils but never heard of watercolor pencils.


----------



## PencilMeIn

They were a lot of fun to work with.


----------



## asianartyii

artist4life said:


> i love useing water color pencils they are my favorite


yeah right me too.. Combining different colors and come up with the best one.. That was awesome..


----------



## BgArt

Wow. Thanks for showing the "in-progress" work on that little lion. I like it!


----------



## PencilMeIn

Thanks so much!


----------



## adriana1082

WOAH! thats really good!



PencilMeIn said:


> Finished! Once I had him done I thought a blurred background would look nice, but now I'm wishing I left it alone. Oh well, it'll still go in the fair.
> 
> View attachment 29
> 
> 
> View attachment 30


I like the background!  I bet it'll win 1st prize!


----------



## PencilMeIn

Thanks! It actually won second place.


----------



## adriana1082

congrats! :-D


----------



## smgallery

[*QUOTE=PencilMeIn;190]Thanks midwestgirl89!  Well, I'm not into the traditional watercolor paints either, but these pencils were really fun to work with because essentially, I was still drawing. [/QUOTE]*

*Excellent work, but practice with the q's on something else, so you don't wreck it.*

*Another approach; I've worked in pastel pencil and chalks on velour paper or even sandpaper. This medium is very expensive to get started in.*

*I always try to pick subject that cannot be construed to be someone else's artwork and I'm sure you do, too. Excellent subjects can be found in zoo's, for examples. I add this, because your lion could have some commercial potential.*

*Cheers,*
*smgallery*
*







*


----------



## PencilMeIn

I would love to try some pastel pencils, but they are costly. Thank you for your input!


----------



## HorsePaintingGurl

Hey People!

I see some fellow HorseForumers . I love the cub it's awesome.


----------



## PencilMeIn

Thanks! I'm not on HF much anymore. Do you have the same username there as here?


----------



## chanda95

very nice! I like it a lot. You did a great job.


----------



## PencilMeIn

Thanks so much!


----------



## HorsePaintingGurl

Nope. On HF I'm Phantomstallion.


----------



## johnbriner

Pencilmein,

I think you did a great job on the cub. The colors and details were nicely done. From the step by step progress that you've posted, I can see the amount of effort that you've exerted to finish this. Working with a medium that requires the use of water is definitely hard, but you managed to pull it off and the result is just outstanding. Keep up the good work!


----------



## PencilMeIn

Thanks for the kind words, John!


----------



## Peach

Hi

That is a really nice piece, haven't tried the pencils myself, like the brush too much lol, but think after your demo, i might have a go.


----------



## PencilMeIn

Thanks Peach! I recommend giving them a try, they were really fun to work with.


----------



## laceyjo

PencilMeIn said:


> Finished! Once I had him done I thought a blurred background would look nice, but now I'm wishing I left it alone. Oh well, it'll still go in the fair.
> 
> View attachment 29
> 
> 
> View attachment 30


I actually really like the background  The blue works well with the different tones and shades of orange and brown  I have been using watercolor pencils with a landscape/silhouette and they are very neat  Thanks for showing us the in-progress works!


----------



## PencilMeIn

Thank you laceyjo! I really like these pencils and don't use them as often as I'd like.


----------



## Michael Graves

Nice! Miss seeing your work!


----------



## PencilMeIn

Thanks, Michael! I did just post my most recent work in the graphite forum. http://www.artistforum.com/graphite-drawing/woman-graphite-802/


----------

